# Help me vet what my dog really looks like (Pedigree inside-York/Gaff/Woods)



## swing (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello,

I recently adopted Kapone from a close friend of mine and am eager to educate myself on the history of this dog and what blood is the most prominent despite what his UKC pedigree shows. He is three years old and weighs in at 65lbs. His pedigree shows 7 generations of pedigree with mostly York and some Gaff/Woods blood. His mother was allegedly 'PR' Coldsteels Kahlua-n-Cream (A114,686), and his father was 'PR' Duke of York (G935,049). I never got to view the parents, but I think I found Kahlua, but cannot find a pic anywhere of Duke of York. From my research, I read that GAFF/YORK/WOODS came from a long line of working dogs, yes?

For all the gurus here, what does he look like to you? I'm not into bullys, more into standard size or larger styles and would like to breed Kapone as such with another quality dam. Hell, I'm not even sure if my dog is of good quality or not. Please educate me, guys/gals.

Here are a few pics:


----------



## swing (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm going to post each column of his pedigree, then put page breaks between each column/generation starting with the oldest generation to newest.

Seventh Generation:

































Sixth Generation:

















































Fifth Generation:









































Fourth Generation:


























































Left page:









Right page:


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Here is mister blue the ped for cherri berri is on that site as well but no picture. As well there seem to be some litter mates to duke on there but again no pictures listed. Cant find anything for duke though.

http://www.bullypedia.net/americanbully/details.php?id=64674


----------



## swing (Sep 2, 2012)

Curious to hear some thoughts about Kapone after you have reviewed his ped. I'm ignorant when it comes to blood. 

Would you guys consider him more staff than bully?


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

that ped is all over the place


----------



## swing (Sep 2, 2012)

^ By that, do you mean he probably has a false pedigree? I'm just looking for the brutal truth about my dog so I know exactly what it is that I may or may not have.

Does he look like a well-built dog to you from the pics?


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

i dont see any huge structural problems with him . I just see a weird mix of blood there . Its what would be called extremely scatter bred . Just looks like alot of breedings without plan nor purpose .


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

on the seven gen


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

OMFG SUPRA IN THE GARAGE!!!

Oh... there were dog pictures too?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

A well built put together dog? No so much. The rear is horrible, he is really straight in the rear, he could use more angulation. Also his tail comes right off the top of his back so his tail set is too high. All these are common problem with a lot of these UKC bred type dogs. I can't tell about the shoulders because there are no good pictures of angulation in the front. I'm also not a fan of his head the muzzle is to short but it could be his ears that throw me off! lol I think he's a cutie but if you are looking from a structure POV that's what I see. I'm not a fan of those UKC type dogs but you can see a good rear from a bad rear.


----------



## swing (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks, Peformance Kennels and Motocross. That's the kind of feedback I'm looking for.

I'd actually like to get a pure GAFF or York dog as I like the AST look myself.

I'm not a breeder or anything of the sort, but would it be recommend to buy a quality Amstaff dog (Old York/Gaff blood) and breed it with Kapone? I'm not in this to make money, I'd just like to get Kapones offspring back to a quality level of purity, which I know won't happen over night, either.

This is the kind of dog I'm looking at next:

U-CD GR CH York's Blue Bandit TT


















I'm going to get some better photos of Kapone here in a few for further evaluation by you gurus.

Thanks.


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

NO! dont breed him . that is all you need to know... he isnt of that quality . you breed quality to quality and that is best left to those that have a plan and exp. 
I would neuter him . If you want a Gaff dog , get in touch with Gaff and maybe they can point you in the right direction. Im kinda partial to the real gaff dogs myself .


----------



## swing (Sep 2, 2012)

^ Thanks. That's all I really needed to know. May have to take a trip up to Gaff/York Kennels to find a few quality dogs.


----------



## NITRAM2K9 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Ah,.. the good ol' days!*

Ah,...those 4th and 5th generation dogs. I remember them well!


----------



## SHARON MOYA (Feb 8, 2007)

Tonkawa, Gaff, Woods, Sierra, Rowdytown, White Rock, York, etc. etc..

These are all AKC Amstaff lines, which is why the APBT people may not recognize them...

The only weird thing for me is the dog's red nose. If he has an Amstaff pedigree, he should have a black or blue nose. There are no red nose dogs in the AKC. So I tend to doubt this is actually his true pedigree. Of course, the way the pedigree is posted it is hard for me to tell which is the first three generations. He may have red nose Pit Bull blood somewhere up front, but I can't find it....

As far as breeding goes, I always say "not without heath testing", at the very least......


----------



## JamieT0926 (Nov 6, 2021)

swing said:


> Thanks, Peformance Kennels and Motocross. That's the kind of feedback I'm looking for.
> 
> I'd actually like to get a pure GAFF or York dog as I like the AST look myself.
> 
> ...


----------



## JamieT0926 (Nov 6, 2021)

I think he's a great look dog, that's what a pit should look like and you don't see the original ones like him as often as you use too, he's beautiful and solid


----------

